# My Hedgie is Crazy!



## Katydid0389 (May 31, 2013)

I have had Zolah for almost three weeks now. Some days she is totally fine with me playing with her an some days she isn't. She's about one. Her quills are always down, but she will run around her cage and flip over and kick bedding at my face. When she's out walking on the carpet she will again lay down on her side and scoot. Holding her is interesting. She is very squirmy. She's currently sleeping with on my shirts to get used to my scent. I also play with her for the reccommended time each day. I can't wait for the day she will let me hold her and she will sleep. Will she ever calm down???


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

When she's in her cage, it sounds like she's just trying to hide from you, which is a normal reaction - remember that hedgehogs are prey animals. Talk softly to her and be patient. Make sure you don't hesitate when you go to pick her up - that will make her more nervous if she senses that you're nervous. She also sounds like a runner/explorer-type hedgehog, not a cuddler. You can still play and interact with her by letting her run around on top of you, or you can get a playpen or hedgie-proof room set up for her and sit/lay down with her as she runs around. Another thing that might help her calm down and sleep on you is make sure she's wrapped up in a blanket or t-shirt - that tends to make them feel more secure and they'll be more likely to curl up for a nap. Not always though, and if she's a definite explorer-type, she may still just want to get out and wander around.


----------

